# Review: Pioneer DEH-P860MP



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

*Review: Pioneer Premier DEH-P860MP*

PIONEER PREMIER DEH-P860MP

In-Dash CD/MP3/WMA/WAV Receiver with Customizable Multicolor Organic EL Display.











*KEY FEATURES:* 

*Supertuner:* 
Supertuner Supertuner IIID 
XM Radio Ready 
24-Station/6-Button (18FM/6AM) Presets 
BSM (Best Stations Memory)

*CD Player:*
1-bit D/A Converter 8fs/24-bit Burr Brown 
CD-R/CD-RW Compatible 
MP3 Compatible 
WMA (Windows Media Audio) 
Wave (.wav) Compatible 
AGC (Automatic Gain Control) 
Disc Title Memory 
Track Title List 
CD Text CD Text 
IP-Bus (Changer Control) 
BMX Digital Compression

*Audio Section:*
MOSFET50 (50W x 4-channel High Power) 
Equalizer 13-band Graphic 
DSP 
Auto-EQ (With Mic Included) 
BBE 
Source Level Adjuster (SLA) 
Automatic Sound Levelizer (ASL) 
Loudness Yes 
Listening Position Selector 
Selectable Fader 
3 - Way Crsossover Network 
HPF Crossover 
Subwoofer (LPF) Crossover 
Hi- Volt RCA Preouts 3 (6V)

*General:*
DVD Control DVD Control 
OEL Download (CD-R Direct) 
Detachable Face Security 
Flap Face Auto Slide Flap Face 
Organic EL Display Multicolor, 192x48 
Multi Color Organic EL Display 
Spectrum Analyzer Apectrum Analyzer (4-mode) 
Soft Key Operation 
Remote Control 10-Key 
Rotary Volume Control Fixed Rotary 
Wired Remote Input 
Cellular Mute 
Face Case​

Note: this is more or less going to be a functionality review because I have not had a chance to hook this up to some amps yet just stock speakers, nor did I really play around with the T/A much. I did not try out auto T/A or auto EQ. I did play with the Network mode a little bit but more on that later.

This is the first Pioneer unit I've ever owned. I've owned previously JVC, Eclipse, and Alpine units. This Pioneer is the best of what I've owned so far. I originally planned on buying a P880PRS instead of this but I got it at such a great deal I couldn't pass it up.

*Appearance:*
The pictures don't do this unit justice. The picture make it look more like a toy but in person it's much more elegant. The first thing that you notice is the nice screen. I have no problem reading the display in bright sunlight, this is the only head unit I've had that was easy to read in those conditions. It's also nice that you can customize the screen saver (which I never use) and the backgrounds even though there's a lack of choices (even user made ones) more on that later. The unit has the right amount of buttons, not too many but not a lack there of (i.e. the P880PRS lacks the radio presets). There's also a lot of information on the screen with ID3/CD text, Clock, elapsed time, etc.

*First Impressions/Interface:*
Setup was mostly easy but not painless. The left knob is volume and also changes the source (by using the knob as a button). The right knob is a 4 way "joystick" and you can turn it much like the volume control. The right knob changes tracks, MP3/WMA folders, skims through the folders without changing the song, and when used as a button you can access the display, function, and audio menus. The menu system is overwhelming at first but once you get used to how it works it's no problem at all.

Trying to figure out how to turn of the demo mode and set the clock is almost impossible if you don't have the manual. To do that you must turn off the unit by pressing and holding the left knob then press and hold the DISP button to access that menu. They should've had those options under the Function menu (press right knob). Other than that it's pretty easy to figure out how to work the unit just by playing around with the buttons. 

*Audio Options:*
The graphic EQ is pretty good, it has more bands than my Audiocontrol Four.1 that I used for 6 years which is nice. You can also control the main level/gain across all the bands of the EQ. There's two presets that are customizable by the user and several useless Pioneer made presets. There's the useless Loudness on or off and a BBE setting (I've seen this on other audio equipment before) which seems similar to Alpine's MX but much better. The BBE tends to sound good with Mp3's. I didn't really play around with the T/A much since I'm using this unit with stock speakers. There seems to be two types of T/A one that you select the main listening positions (driver side, passenger side, both front seats, driver side rear, passenger side rear, both rear seats, all seats) and the length based T/A.

*Crossover:*
In the regular mode it has the standard Xover for the sub and the rest of the speakers. Nothing special there. Network mode however is quite different. Worth noting is you can run the Network mode with the built in amp and run an active set up (though you still probably need a sub amp). The Xover points are:

Low LPF: 31.5/40/50/63/80/100/125/160/200 (Hz)
Mid HPF: 31.5/40/50/63/80/100/125/160/200 (Hz)
Mid LPF: 1.6/2/2.5/3.15/4/5/6.3/8/10/12.5/16 (kHz)
High HPF: 1.6/2/2.5/3.15/4/5/6.3/8/10/12.5/16 (kHz)

With 6/12/18/24dB slopes availible for each channel. The Network mode can be very confusing. There's a menu for each channel where you can change the frequency and level. There's also a nice graphic of how each of the ranges looks along with the slope. Pretty powerful for a head unit.

*Mp3 usability:*
This unit does Mp3's very well. It will display ID3 tags and it has numerous ways you can display the information i.e. Band + Track Name (what I prefer), Album + Band, file name, File + band, etc. The only thing I don't like is how you change the folders. Pressing up on the right knob is the next folder, pressing down is the previous folder. I would prefer the reverse of that. Although alternatively you can just turn the right knob like turning up/down the volume to browse the folders without changing the song until you find the folder you're looking for.

*Sound Quality:*
I can't comment on this too much since I'm using stock speakers but I can tell you it's MUCH better than a stock unit (duh haha). It was also night and day difference between my wife's JVC head unit (can't remember the model number, still in the middle of moving so it's in a box somewhere). The bass and treble are much more defined than the JVC. The bass is especially more powerfull sounding. I honestly can't wait to get some amps hooked up to this.


*Pros:*
Nice display, good EQ, T/A, 3 way crossover, 24 bit burr brown DACs, Mp3 with ID3 tags.

*Cons:*
Initial learning curve, figuring out how to change the clock/turn off the demo mode/beeps is near impossible to figure out without a manual, changing Mp3 folders with the knob is backasswards IMO, the 4 way right knob is a neat idea but sometimes when you meant to change the track you change the folder or vice versa, if going active you have to pick drivers that work well with the Xover points, menu's can be a little confusing.

*Conclusion:*
Overall this is a great unit despite it's flaws. Once you get over/used to the flaws and what not it truely is a great unit. Now if they can get a 4 way unit like the Ural without it's flaws, that'd be perfect.

Ryan


----------



## hawkfan (May 1, 2006)

I've had that same unit for about a year and a half now and I am very impressed. I had it in my first install which consisted of Kicker Resolution comps and an Infinity Kappa Perfect 12.1D all powered by a PG Xenon 100.2 and 400.1 and it sounded great. Once you get used to the deck, it's actually quite easy to use. I agree that the deck looks a lot better in person than in pictures. The aluminum style faceplate goes great along with my interior. I recently purchased a new car and decided to keep the Premier and use it with my stock speakers(for now). I was pleasantly surprised with the internal amp as it was a lot stronger and cleaner than I expected. The internal amp combined with the soundshaping features seem to get the best out of my stock 6x8s and 6x9's. I can't wait to hear it with my yet to be installed Polk SR 6500's, Diyma 12, and PG x100.2/x600.1.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 27, 2006)

where did you buy this unit? New or refurbed?


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

Can you change the illumination color or is it always blue?


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

I bought it in the For Sale section on this site. 

No you can't change the button illumination, only the screen.

Ryan


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

I thought the 860 was one colour with a better pro-mode and the 8600 was colour?

-aaron


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

The 860 and 8600 have the same screen and faceplate.

Ryan


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Yup, I have the unit and love it. Network mode is outstanding, as is the TA and the EQ like you said. SQ is also good, I haven't had any problems with my source being the culprit.

Mechanically it might be suspect though, my motorized faceplate assembly acts quirky sometimes and I've heard of people who've had the same problem. And that 1.6k xover point is gonna be a pain when I set up my horns, but, I'll figure it out 

Good review.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Why couldn't they just go one more octave for the crossover (to 400Hz) so I could use this to power my 3-way setup (using amp crossovers to split lower output).


----------



## jperryss (Mar 15, 2006)

chuyler1 said:


> Why couldn't they just go one more octave for the crossover (to 400Hz) so I could use this to power my 3-way setup (using amp crossovers to split lower output).


Also DonovanM, regarding the faceplate: Just be glad you don't have the 840/850/960 'dual faceplate' setup. Those things were notorious for problems.

EDITed because I'm an idiot.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

400Hz is one octave higher than 200Hz which is the highest the Mid HPF goes.


----------



## jperryss (Mar 15, 2006)

Whoops, my bad. I thought you meant lower than 1.6k for the HP.


----------

